# Looking for great (leaded) punch recipes!



## DjIronic (Oct 1, 2004)

So, as I'm putting together my menu for the party in 1-1/2 weeks (yikes! ack!), I'm trying to come up with a couple of good punch recipes. 

Right now, I'm planning on making an apple infused vodka and a cinnamon infused tequila that will get mixed with some Sailor Jerry's rum, ginger ale, and a splash of apple juice.

I was thinking of creating a "blood"-type punch, maybe straight vodka and cranberry (unsweetened juice, not cocktail) with a splash of lime and a float of orange sherbet, or a red sangria, but those seem kinda commonplace.

I'm nixing the "voodoo daquiri" (bourbon, grape pucker schnapps, and grape juice - modified recipe from Lafitte's Bar in New Orleans, and a great Halloween color!) this year, as the sweeter punches don't seem to be as popular these days (we're all getting older I suppose, lol).

Anyone care to share their Halloween punch recipes for my benefit?  Thanks in advance...


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

We have used a punch called Dragon's Blood for a couple of years, and it gets sucked down every time. 

1 750 ml bottle vodka
1/2 cup Orange liqueur
6 cups (48 oz.) red fruit punch punch
6 cups apple juice
6 cups cranberry juice
2 liters ginger ale

If that sounds too sweet, I'd imagine it would taste fine with less fruit punch or even omitting the apple juice.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey, I was on the hunt for similar recipes a couple years back. There is some good info in here. 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...ipes/81404-witches-brew-er-punch-recipes.html


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

This is something I like to call "The World's Best Punch" (modestly, of course ) It goes down very, very easily. Too easily, some might say._ I_ say there's no such thing. 

2 2 Liter bottles Margarita mix
3 Cups tequila
3/4 cup Triple Sec
1/2 cup lime juice
1/4 cup Blue Curacao
1 2 Liter bottle lemon-lime soda, chilled

Combine Margarita mix, tequila, triple sec, lime, and blue curacao. Cover and freeze until slushy ( I have found overnight works best.) Put in punch bowl, add soda. Makes 2 gals ( with the soda). And it is a delightful toxic green color.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hooch's well, uh hooch, is great! I am about to make it for the Be WITCHY party. We had it last year and everyone loved it!


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

This past summer, I made MHooch's punch, sangria and beergaritas for our 20th anniversary party. The sangria wasn't touched but I had to keep making 
batches of the punch and beergaritas until I ran out of ingredients. I have had requests for both again this Halloween. I will call it Boogeritas though for the 
party, lol. Both men and women love them.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

OK I'll bite: what's a beergarita?And thank you both for the nice comments on my "hooch" [/FONT]


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

Our punch is super simple. We call it Zombie Virus Punch because it's a lovely virus serum shade of yellow-green.
2 parts mountain dew
1 part vodka
I make in an empty 5 gallon water bottle and dispense it with our water cooler. The punch comes out icy cold!


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

Beergaritas: 1 (12 fluid ounce) can frozen limeade concentrate.undiluted (use the empty can to measure rest of ingredients)
1/2 can white tequila
1/2 can water, club soda or sprite - whatever your preference
1 can of beer ( I use Sol but anything works)
squeeze of lime

You can taste and adjust as you like. Some like more tequila, some like more beer, some use more lime. I prefer a bit lot more lime and tequila. Now, I mix up enough for the punch bowls, that I am using bottles instead of cans for the measuring, lol


----------



## DannyY (Jun 12, 2011)

A popular and simple recipe is;

4 cups pineapple juice
2 cups vodka
2 cups sugar
64 oz ginger ale
4 cups cranberry juice

Simply mix all of it together in your punch bowl and decorate how you want.


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

I think this is what I'll be making: 
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/green-grog/Detail.aspx

Ingredients

2 (12 fluid ounce) cans frozen limeade concentrate
2 (12 fluid ounce) cans frozen lemonade concentrate
2 (2 liter) bottles lemon-lime flavored carbonated beverage
1 (750 milliliter) bottle rum
2 quarts lime sherbet

But I can see where it might be too sweet, so I'll probably use ginger ale instead of 7-Up


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

yummum29 said:


> This past summer, I made MHooch's punch, sangria and beergaritas for our 20th anniversary party. The sangria wasn't touched but I had to keep making
> batches of the punch and beergaritas until I ran out of ingredients. I have had requests for both again this Halloween. I will call it Boogeritas though for the
> party, lol. Both men and women love them.


So you didn't have the hooch punch slushy or the beergaritas slushy.


----------



## DappledDawn (Oct 8, 2009)

Depending on how cool it is, I've done hot spiced apple cider the past couple of years. I always have a bottle of Crown Royale sitting beside the pot so everyone can spike it up as much as they need. It's a nice alternative to beer, which is pretty much what everyone else drinks the rest of the time.

My recipe is:
1 Gallon Apple Cider
5ish Cinnamon Sticks
Several Whole Cloves

Put it all together and let it simmer in a crockpot or on the stove for a few hours and it's ready to drink. Delish!


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

halloween71, no, the punch isn't slushy, the beergaritas are a bit slushy from the frozen lime concentrate, but it's much easier to just make them cold.. wish I 
had a slush machine, that punch would be great in it!


----------



## hauntedgraveyard (Sep 8, 2008)

MHooch said:


> This is something I like to call "The World's Best Punch" (modestly, of course ) It goes down very, very easily. Too easily, some might say._ I_ say there's no such thing.
> 
> 2 2 Liter bottles Margarita mix
> 3 Cups tequila
> ...


I made this punch last year. It was great. The colour was fantastic and it went down waaaaayyyyyy too easy! It was a hit!

I also did Bloody Ceasars in a blood bottle dispenser. Canadians will know this recipe of course since we suck back huge quantities of it every year. For you Americans and Brits:

For one drink - run a lime slice around the rim of the glass, roll the rim in celery salt/pepper mix (or Ceasar rimmer), fill the glass with ice, 1 part vodka (or more for the Canadian version) 4 parts Motts Clamato juice, several dashes of worchestershire sauce and hot sauce (tabasco or anything similar to your liking), garnish with lime slice on the rim and a celery stalk. Yum Yum!!! 

I increased the quantities for a group. You don't even have to change the name! 

Sheila in Ottawa


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

yummum29 said:


> halloween71, no, the punch isn't slushy, the beergaritas are a bit slushy from the frozen lime concentrate, but it's much easier to just make them cold.. wish I
> had a slush machine, that punch would be great in it!


I know I want a slush machine.I have the margaritaville blender but a blender is still not a slushie.


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a great blender too, but then I would be behind the blender all night, gotta find a deal for a slushy machine !


----------



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my gosh, whatever you do for your punch, add pineapple soda and sherbet, it makes it taste AMAZING!


----------



## Cylence (Oct 2, 2010)

Every year I make what I call the "Bloody Poision"

Really, all it is is cherry Vodka (sometimes it's just plain cheap 100% proof vodka). I get the big bottle, dump it in, dump a thing of red hawaiian punch & some sprite. Mix it up & then I'll add pitted cherries into it (blod clots).

It makes a bunch, everyone loves it & I never have any left *laughs*


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

bloody poison sounds good.


----------



## LadyIce (Feb 11, 2009)

This thread has some great recipes!! I wish I could try them all this year, but I am going to make MHooch's punch, and then when that runs out I plan on making Cylence's Bloody Poison punch.


----------



## cinnamongirl1313 (Oct 17, 2012)

DjIronic said:


> I'm nixing the "voodoo daquiri" (bourbon, grape pucker schnapps, and grape juice - modified recipe from Lafitte's Bar in New Orleans, and a great Halloween color!) this year, as the sweeter punches don't seem to be as popular these days (we're all getting older I suppose, lol).



Could you share the "voodoo daquiri" recipe?


----------



## RunL1keH3LL (Oct 2, 2012)

I saw this recipe on here somewhere anyone have experience?
Frozen lime concentrate
12 pack corona
Vodka


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Made MHooch's punch last year, it was a big hit.

This year i am trying this recipe 

1 Gallon Red Hawaiin Punch
2 cans frozen orang juice ( or lemonade) 
1 liter sprite
raspberry twist vodka to taste

Has anyone ever had this??


----------

